# Wahr oder Falsch mit Begründung



## Jessi Development (5. Jun 2018)

Hallo,

ich habe folgendes Problem. Ich muss folgende Aussagen als Wahr oder Falsch einstufen und diese jeweils Begründen. Bin aber bei manchen ratlos. Vielleicht könnt ihr mir da helfen. Habe meine Überlegungen des Wahr und Falsch mal unter den jeweiligen Aussagen drunter geschriebn

1. Bei Programmiersprachen mit statischen Bindungskonzepten sind Typdeskriptoren
unnötig und werden allenfalls für Optimierungen (z.B. in einem JIT) benötigt.
 - wahr
2. Die Konzepte von union in C(++) und discriminated records in Ada sind semantisch
äquivalent.
- wahr
3. Programmiersprachen mit statischen Aktivierungsblöcken erlauben keine Rekursion.
-wahr
4. In C++ reicht die Strukturäquivalenz der Typen zur Prüfung von Typäquivalenz.
-falsch
5. Die offene Polymorphie von templates (C++) und generics (Ada) kann und wird
statisch aufgelöst.
-falsch
6. Ada hat ein strikt monomorphes Typsystem.
- falsch
7. C hat ein strikt monomorphes Typsystem.
-wahr
8. In Ada sind alle Namensbindungen statisch.
-falsch
9. In C++ sind alle Namensbindungen statisch.
-wahr
10. In Java sind alle Namensbindungen statisch.
-falsch
11. Operationen auf undefinierten Werten führen immer zu undefinierten Ergebnissen.
-wahr
12. Adressbindungen sind immer statisch.
-wahr
13. Dynamische Namensbindung ist deutlich ineffizienter als statische Namensbindung.
- falsch
14. Die Begriffe Lebensdauer und Gültigkeitsbereich sind synonym.
- wahr


----------

